

Sick PCs should be banned from the net says Microsoft - earnubs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11483008

======
imr
What would be really great is if the companies responsible (i.e. Operating
System and desktop software vendors) for bad code were required to foot the
bill of quarantine and clean up.

